# forellen setzlinge großziehen



## feuerspringer (18. Februar 2009)

hi ich will forellen großziehen um sie dan in mein etwa 20x40M großen teich zu setzen . die frage ist wisst ihr wie groß das becken sein muß und wieviele ich dort rein setzen kann. will ein kleines angel erlebnis auf machen was brauch ich alles dafür.
würde mich freunen wenn ihr mir ein paar tips und vorschläge machen würdet .
könnt dann auch gern zum angeln kommen!
mfg


----------



## Detty (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

Moin!
Wie groß sind denn die Forellen?Unter Setzlinge verstehe ich Forellen von 8 bis max.12cm.
Wir haben unsere Setzlinge damals einfach besetzt und haben an bestimmten stellen mit Fischfutter zugefüttert.Bekommst du bei jedem Raiffaisen Landhandel oder jedem freien Landhandel!
Gruss
http://www.catch-company-hannover.de


----------



## feuerspringer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ich hab da so mit 15-18 cm gedacht aber ich hab angst das die 2-3 hechte die ich drin hab und die großen forellen die nicht beisen wollen die setzlinge fressen


----------



## Torskfisk (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

Von den Forellen weiß ich das nicht so genau, aber bei den Hechten....da wird es wohl teures Hechtfutter.....selbst wenn du noch größer (25 - 30 cm ) gehst.......also lieber erstmal intensives Hechtangeln bevor du an  derartigen  Besatz denkst.......


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

bin ja schon als dran als ich den teich im letzten jahr übernommen habe hat der vorbesitzer gesagt das 2-3 teiche drin sind aber noch nicht ein gesehen oder gefangen aber ich hab ja auch im sommer viele k2 karpfen gefangen und die hatten auch keine bissspuren auser einen


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja da glaub ich dir ja aber ich habe noch keinnen gesehen ich glaube bald das die schon lang nicht mehr da drin sind


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*



feuerspringer schrieb:


> ..den teich im letzten jahr übernommen habe hat der vorbesitzer gesagt das 2-3 teiche drin sind aber noch nicht ein gesehen oder gefangen hatten auch keine bissspuren auser einen


 
Achso|bla:, na denn, also wenn du denn den ein oder anderen Teich gefangen hast, kannst du ja da deine Setzlinge reinsetzen

Hechte im Teich = keine Forellensetzlinge!


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

nein schon in dem teich aber sonnst auch nix gesehen wie schon gesagt und da sind jede menge klein fische drin wie rodfeder und rotauge


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ne aber dann müste ich doch im sommer wo ich jeden tag da bin was rauben sehen und das hab ich noch net


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

aber wir kommen vom tema ab


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

also bitte wer mir angaben geben kann wäre ich dankbar


----------



## forellenfischer1 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

also erstmal bist du hier im falschen thread.besser wäre es wenn du deine fragen unter gewässergütebestimmung und bewirtschaftung reinsetzt. kannst du den teich nicht ablassen??? hat der nen zulauf und wie tief ist er??? wie hoch der sauerstoff und die temperatur im sommer???


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja der teich kann abgelassen werden der teich ist an der tiefsten stelle etwa 2 m und hat ein bach zulauf die temperatur ist im sommer nicht so hoch da er im wald ist es schön schattig ist


----------



## C.K. (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

Ich verschiebe es mal in das richtige Subforum.


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja danke


----------



## Gladiator (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

kann man den see ablassen?
wäre vieleicht die schnellste lösung bevor du lange auf die hechte fischt und garnicht weist wieviele drinne sind, also das sag ich als leihe so, die anderen kollegen hier werden das besser wissen als ich.
ansonsten ist das ne super geschichte die du da vor hast, spiele auch schon länger mit den gedanken hab nur noch keine passende anlage gefunden


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

wenn ich denn jetz ablasse weis ich nicht wo ich sie ein setze da ich nur den einen habe.
ja das is nicht einfach muß moch ne menge arbeit rein setzen


----------



## Gladiator (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja ist schon mit arbeit verbunden das stimmt.
aber man kann sowas richtig gut aufziehen mit den nebenbei geschäften was viele andere betreiber solcher anlagen nicht machen, was mir unbegreiflich ist


----------



## feuerspringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja wie würdest du das den aufziehen weil ich hab noch kein plan von wegen mit den preisen und so was hast du den so für ideen


----------



## Detty (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

Also erstmal...es gibt kein Gewässer wo nur 2-3 Hechte drin sind!Da gibts dann noch mehr!Wenn dann versuch die ganzen kleinen Hechte rauszufischen.
Es gab hier letzten Monat schonmal ein Thema mit Hechten im Forellensee da wurde alles sehr gut beschrieben!Du sagst dein See liegt im Wald,da sind die Hechte dann aber nicht Feind Nr.1 der Forellen sondern eher Kormorane,Fischreier ect.


----------



## feuerspringer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja also komorane hab ich noch keine gesehn nur de fischreier.
aber ich werds versuchen ich setze erst mal nur 100 ein .
aber auch schwarz angler glaube habe ich


----------



## Skrxnch (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

Moin, 



feuerspringer schrieb:


> wenn ich denn jetz ablasse weis ich nicht wo ich sie ein setze da ich nur den einen habe.
> ja das is nicht einfach muß moch ne menge arbeit rein setzen



Also nur damit ichs nicht falsch verstehe, Du hast einen Teich dieser Größe und willst in einem anderen Thread einen "Forellenpuff" aufmachen?#c




feuerspringer schrieb:


> hi ich will forellen großziehen um sie dan in mein etwa 20x40M großen teich zu setzen . die frage ist wisst ihr wie groß das becken sein muß und wieviele ich dort rein setzen kann. will ein kleines angel erlebnis auf machen was brauch ich alles dafür.
> würde mich freunen wenn ihr mir ein paar tips und vorschläge machen würdet .
> könnt dann auch gern zum angeln kommen!
> mfg



Naja, zum Privatvergnügen allemal.
Oder soll dieser 20 x 40m nur als Zuchtteich dienen und Du hast nen größeren Teich wo Du was für die Allgemeinheit tun willst?|rolleyes


----------



## feuerspringer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

nein ich will die setzlinge in ein abgetrente zohne setzen die mit einem netz abgetrent ist und wenn sie fang reif sind um setzen und deshalb will ich denn teich auch nicht ablassen


----------



## Forellenzemmel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

hmmm, ich hab mir den Trööt jetzt zweimal durchgelesen und versteh immer noch nicht wirklich...;+

Mir scheint, Du willst einen (relativ kleinen) Teich in Zuchtbecken und "Angelanlage" unterteilen?|kopfkrat

Da hab ich doch was völlig falsch verstanden... oder etwa nicht?

:mGruß Stefan

P.S: Trenn mal so eben einen Teich mit einem Netz ab... da kannste (kaum möglich) unten noch so dicht sein - die Viecher können springen...


----------



## feuerspringer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja also der teich is schon gröser als ich angegeben hab aber sonst ist alles richtig


----------



## Master Hecht (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

@cch
wieso können denn da bitte nicht nur zwei Hechte drin sein???
Vielleicht sind fünf ok, aber viel mehr werden dort wohl von selber nicht reinkommen...


Um Forellen Setzlinge im Teich großzuziehen brauchst du gute Wasserwerte, genug Sauerstoff und Platz, außerdem musst du regelmäig füttern und son Zeug deswegen würd ich das lieber sein lassen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## feuerspringer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

ja ok ich holle dann gleich welche die man fangen kann


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2009)

*AW: forellen setzlinge großziehen*

Hallo,
wenn du da einen kommerziellen Angelteich draus machen willst, solltest du auch die Gezetzlichen Bestimmungen beachten.
Mit dem abtrennen wird das aber auch nicht so einfach,eine andere möglichkeit wäre ein Netzgehege,und das ist teuer.
Setzlinge nicht unter 18-20, kosten so um die 50cent beim Züchter.
Wütde den Teich aber auf jedenfall ablassen,wegen der Hechte.

Gruß
Lausi


----------

